# A Pitbull poem.......



## Chris9248 (Apr 11, 2009)

a poem about pitbulls i asked my girlfriend to write for me.

leave some feedback if you like it.


Pit Bull’s Song



My heart breaks
When I think of you dear friend
For you are not aware
Of our cruelty
Our ignorance
Our Bias
And our shameful acts at the behest of fear
You know not
our harsh prejudgment
you know not
the stripping of your rights
You don’t know we have coined you a monster
and how easily we take your life
We have bound you in stereotype’s deception
Shackled you with faulty evidence
And unreliable testimony
Confused your truth
With media’s fiction
Silenced the facts of your nature
With brainwashed opinion
And warped your playful nature with our malicious intent
But for those of us who truly know you
Indeed you are mans best friend
You display
An unconditional love
An energetic spirit
A heart as pure as gold
You embody the innocence of a child
And you are a loyal companion we do not deserve
My heart breaks when I think of you dear friend
Outside your destiny is cold
If only I could shatter their prism of lies
And bring out the truth of your breed
Till then I shall remain right here by your side
My American Pit Bull Terrier


*Tenisha*


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is really sweet man, awesome poem, that prob took awhile to write. Its kind of funny how the media makes them into bad guys when they are totally the opp. When I first got my pit 9 months ago I thought I was going to have a lot of problems with people not liking her. Its the total opp tho, everyone loves her and thanks she is so beautiful. When I go for walks people ask me what she is and then I tell them and they still come over to pet her. I think the bad rap sheet is getting wiped clean now; at least in my area.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

kick @$$ poem! Must have taken you a long time. Its really great! Wish I could do poems...though, I cant...I stick at it...so sad....
Well hey! At least we have a good poet on here...or poets...not sure who else is one...BUT we now know you are one! ^^


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

aswome man. very nice.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

:clap: love it!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Great poem!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats a really good poem, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

:clap: great poem I loved it!


----------



## Chris9248 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey everyone, thanks for all the positive feedback.

she had another one she was working on. i'll have to see if i can get it.


----------



## cbrown6950 (Oct 13, 2012)

This was a great poem! you should really think about getting it published!! it's that freakin good tenisha



Chris9248 said:


> a poem about pitbulls i asked my girlfriend to write for me.
> 
> leave some feedback if you like it.
> 
> ...


----------

